# Recibir datos del vehiculo a la pc



## Pax (Nov 8, 2008)

Alguien alguna vez ha tratado de recibir datos del vehiculo en una pc, digamos para bancos de pruebas, elementos basicos, nivel de combustible, velocidad... solo eso...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2008)

Existe mucha información en google: "obd II"


----------

